# Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless issues



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Hi all. I've acquired a, new to me, old Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless .32ACP. This pistol was manufactured in 1907 and has the barrel bushing. I already have several old Colts and have worked out the issues on most of them. This one will fire the first round just fine and will even chamber another round but it will not reset the firing pin. I have cleaned/inspected/lubed. I have not changed any internal parts. It is NOT magazine related as I have tried 4 different magazines all with the same result. I don't believe it is the ammo.....I have a 1925 model 1903 in .32ACP and it works flawless......every time and I love it. If I rack the slide hard.....it will cock the pistol.....I can rack it all the way back softly and it will not cock. Just trying to make this old girl as reliable. Any thoughts?



Thanks in advance


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

May want to try replacing the springs to start with


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I agree with Tony, the firing pin spring and the retractor spring. Numrich has the parts Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless Parts & Schematic | Numrich


----------

